# Fish Identification



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi all,

First time poster.. I wonder if someone could possibly tell me what this fish is? I thought is could be a red shoulder but the ones I have seen have blue anal fins. Is it some kind of hybrid hap/peacock? Hes a mean SOB.

Thanks Dave


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Protomelas hybrid


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks Noki, That's what I figured something like that. I had to yank him out of my display tank he was beating the tar out of the rest of my peacocks.


----------

